# Looking for good reading material



## Rango (Aug 18, 2011)

Hello everybody.

I'm specificly looking in the area of "Pleasing my Wife" better. We have great sex, we enjoy & practice oral regularly. been together for over 25years, wanting to take it to the next level.

Of course I've done some searching, & there's a ton of books on the subject, but Figured I might end up with better suggestions from a community.

Thanks a million for any suggestions.


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

"she comes first" is a good book


----------



## BigBadWolf (Nov 30, 2009)

Kama Sutra.

Read it, see the spirit behind just the words, and yes, behind "the positions".

Take it as far as you can even imagine, and even further.

How far? 

Get your woman to orgasm without so much as touching her, yes that kind of far is 100 percent possible, and much much more.


----------



## nada (Aug 20, 2011)

BigBadWolf said:


> Kama Sutra.
> 
> Read it, see the spirit behind just the words, and yes, behind "the positions".
> 
> ...



Check out "Female sexuality" by david shade. You will find the book at amazon.com


----------



## Rango (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks guys, its much appreciated.

It might be too late for the one I'm reading now, "The Seven Principles for Making Marrage Work"

Seems wierd though, because our sex life is great, but thats all we have. So I guess I'll just up the ante on the sex & go all in...full tilt.

Maybe that will spark other things in our marrage, going to get those books suggested & read up.

Thanks again...


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

It sounds like you have a good physical connection with your wife, but not so much of an emotional one?

The following book is also a good read about how to transcend just the physical aspect of a sexual relationship:

Amazon.com: Passionate Marriage: Keeping Love and Intimacy Alive in Committed Relationships (9780393334272): David Schnarch: Books

My H and I have also started to explore tantric sex to try and transcend just the physical connection, but have an emotional and spiritual one as well through sex (if that makes sense). We have been reading the following:

For him: http://www.amazon.com/Tantric-Sex-Men-Making-Meditation/dp/1594773114/ref=sr_1_2?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1314024975&sr=1-2

For us both: http://www.amazon.com/Introduction-Tantra-Lama-Thubten-Yeshe/dp/0861711629/ref=sr_1_6?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1314024975&sr=1-6 and http://www.amazon.com/Tantra-Erotic-Empowerment-Enriching-Sexual/dp/0738711977/ref=sr_1_5?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1314024975&sr=1-5


----------



## Rango (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks,

Picked up "The Big O" from the Library on the way home from work, pretty much all they had. After the first two pages I realized its kinda for beginners I guess, I could even add a chapter or two myself.
So I'll hit B&N book store this week. Were also going to marrage counseling this Saturday, I went solo for the first two session, as per thier instructions. I think whats going on is I'm being too impatient, I've spent many years emotionaly ignoring my wife after she had an affair, I guess I thought I forgave her & got over it, but apparently not, the session made me realize...it was like a ton of bricks. I did a 180...of course after beating myself to a pulp, & I did a good job. I may have done worse by ignoring her than what she did, I guess I wanted to hurt her back.

Thats where I became impatient, wanting to make it all up at once, I was all over my wife because I missed her, I was begining to smother her...its just been so long since I've felt this way, its like I woke up. I dont think she knew how to react & I didnt think about it, I was going to go forward...I was focused on what I was after, the key to the next open chapter.

& its not too late for the Seven Priciples...thats my impatient self talking, I'm wanting instant results, & she needs to take it slow...I'm hurrying up, & she wants to slow down & take it all in, think I'll slow my pace down a little & let her breath, take what she gives me for now & show much appreciation for whatever I get.


Thanks a million


----------

